# D300/D700 grip (MB-D10) review



## Silverpenguin (Mar 10, 2009)

Afternoon all. I know it's been about for a while but I only recently picked up a D300 with grip as backup to my D3. I was so impressed with the little fella I decided to write a review of it for all you D300 and D700 owners who are thikning about the grip 

MB-D10 review

Hope those thinking of picking one up find it of use!


----------



## schumionbike (Mar 10, 2009)

excellent review, thank you!!!!


----------



## JerryPH (Mar 10, 2009)

For the D700 users, go out there and slap that EN-EL4a battery in there and raise maximum FPS to 8 and also double maximum shots per single charge.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't like the grip, I find it awkward and bulky. If I wanted a vertical grip, i would have just bought a used D3.


----------



## shivaswrath (Mar 10, 2009)

i was confused by this, primarily because I don't have either a D3 or D700, but the EL3 works with the D300, D80, D700 as is.

Put on the pack, you can use the same EL3 fine.

If you want to use the EL-4, you have to buy the Bl-3 battery cover, an El-4 charger ($120!!), and then you're shooting as fast as a D3?

The EL-4 won't work with a D700 without the grip, correct?

Just wanted to clarify. . .


----------



## kinosoo (Mar 10, 2009)

yep it's twice the size of the el-3


----------



## Garbz (Mar 10, 2009)

Sw1tchFX said:


> I don't like the grip, I find it awkward and bulky. If I wanted a vertical grip, i would have just bought a used D3.



Yeah it's an entirely personal thing, and often related to the size of peoples hands. I hate using an SLR without a grip. I even have a grip on my old FE.


----------



## AlexColeman (Mar 10, 2009)

Good review.


----------



## jlykins (Mar 11, 2009)

Great review. I really love my grip on my D300. It made the balance really nice with my 70-200 on it. Also if you shoot verticle for long periods of time (like I do) a grip is a must...


----------



## Joves (Mar 11, 2009)

Great review and I agree with you. It is a great grip especially after using the one for my D80. While I dont use mine a whole lot, I love it when I use it.


----------

